# Is your GS a sexist?



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope this works, I've never done a poll before.









I noticed a lot of people mentioning their dogs are afraid of men. I've read that shy/fearful dogs tend to stick with one gender or the other, but usually prefer women and dislike men.

Brenna definitely dislikes men, though she dislikes a lot of women too. lol Mostly she prefers me and a select few other women (mostly coworkers) who she's learned are OK to be comfortable around.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan doesn't like men either. I think it's a voice thing becuase we have some young men neighbors that she liked until their voice changed.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky doesn't have an issue between men and women. I don't know why but he does have an issue with certain races, and it is only certain people. Not sure what his trigger is on who he does or does not like.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Maxie was a man's dog. If you had a beard, 2 minutes and you were friends. A woman on the other hand, could easily be half a day.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Another thing I forgot to add is that I wonder if this is especially common in GSDs. Or it could just be that a fearful personality is more common in GSDs and thus the sexist aspect.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My Kenya is like Brenna. Her "person" has to be a woman, as it always has. There are some men she is fearful of, but some women too. It's more about how they approach her. I don't think it's a man/woman thing. She LOVES my co-worker, who is a big, tall, loud guy. She doesn't like one of my friends who is short and feminine. LOL, now it sounds like my dog is totally fearful. Actually, she is 99% of the time totally indifferent towards others. On walks, she just goes right past all the other people and dogs. If I stop to say hi to someone, she just stops and stands there. If they call her over, she will go sniff. She doesn't shy away, but she doesn't jump on people either. She just really doesn't care! The men/women she is fearful of are people I can count off on one hand...the approach her and treat her inappropriately and she is a discerning dog that doesn't forget when someone literally rubs her the wrong way.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Kayla really could care less if your a man or woman, she loves you anyways. LOL


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava doesn't have any fear issues with men - she just prefers women, me of course and my mom. My mom is really good with her. She is fine with men but is definitely a mama's girl to say the least!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddRocky doesn't have an issue between men and women. I don't know why but he does have an issue with certain races, and it is only certain people. Not sure what his trigger is on who he does or does not like.


you know what his trigger is on just like you know what races he likes and doesn't like and those certain people.


----------



## BankGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Leela loves everyone. We went to one of her favorite places today...the vet! Seriously.....there's so many people to love on her that when we pull up she can't wait to get out of the truck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomAnother thing I forgot to add is that I wonder if this is especially common in GSDs. Or it could just be that a fearful personality is more common in GSDs and thus the sexist aspect.


Having seen literally dozens of GSDs that my father raised and trained and I raised and trained as well as the many _other_ breeds I've trained that this has nothing to do with any particular breed. GSDs are normally _far_ from fearful and any that exhibit pronounced fear are usually considered below the standard. Many will say that such reactions are genetic. We've had more than a few arguments about that here. I will say that that is too often used to explain a dog that has not been properly socialized, trained, or has been traumatized in some way. Most dogs suffering such fearfulness can with training that uses the three "P"s (practice, patience, and _persistence_) move on to secure and happy lives.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrennasMomAnother thing I forgot to add is that I wonder if this is especially common in GSDs. Or it could just be that a fearful personality is more common in GSDs and thus the sexist aspect.
> ...


I agree that the trait is not ideal and not to standard, but with them being so popular and over bred, there are quite a few with fearful personalities. Whether that has to do with socialization or genetics, I don't know, I don't have enough experience to say one way or the other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDad
> ...


I don't mean to be confrontational, but you _do_ say you "don't have enough experience to say". I've seen this breed for over 40 years. I know what it is and what it isn't. _Any_ dog that is poorly bred will have problems. A backyard breeder is a backyard breeder whether it's GSDs or Coc-a-poos. This is why registration is important and even then why being aware of faults in a dog is important. No responsible breeder will allow faults.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

My Max prefers men but has no problem with women.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

My Malley is definately a mans dog. Whenever she visits my folks for the weekend she hangs around my dad much more than she hangs around my mom. But she has no issues with women whatsoever.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i voted for Gia since Tilden seems to not have a preference.

Gia on the other hand is not a sexist, but a "*****" (i kid i kid). she likes women but looooooooooooooves men. i joke often about being glad that she's a dog and not my 15yr old teenage daughter. don't get me wrong, she understands if someone seems threatening, but on a day to day basis with my friends or at the park - if a guy shows her some love and attention... "panties off". wiggling and smiling and whining and everything. drives me nuts!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I answered no about the sexist cause Rocky does not have a problem with the sex, however, he does have a race problem. (Not sure why though)


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

That's interesting ... have you been the only owner or was he rescued?

I've known many horses with serious race issues







A few had issues with men.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We are the only owners. He was supposed to be 8 weeks when we got him but I am thinking from size weight, etc he was probably closer to 12 weeks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddI answered no about the sexist cause Rocky does not have a problem with the sex, however, he does have a race problem. (Not sure why though)


have you noticed that it makes a difference if its male/female, tall/short, adult/child, etc?

because Tilden has a "complexion sensitivity". but doesnt help if the person dark skinned combined with tall, heavyset, adult male, wearing a hat and shades. know what i mean?

he isnt aggressive tho, just leery.


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

Rocky doesn't have an issue between men and women. I don't know why but he does have an issue with certain races, and it is only certain people. Not sure what his trigger is on who he does or does not like. 
______________

My Dexter barks like crazy when a person of asian/pakistani walks near me or Alan...not so much the kids but def the adults..and it matters not whether male/female. And we live in a very multicultural town close to Manchester so its going to be an issue thats going to have to be worked on with him.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Some people have said that Cody likes men more than women. Maybe because my DH likes to roughhouse with cody and he expects ALL MEN to do that. He loves mostly everyone though.
Brandie is a typical puppy, tail wagging and giving kisses, does not matter who you are . she is pretty good at "ignoring" people too, she is a Mommy''s girl and could care less abotu some people, no difference which sex it is though.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSuddI answered no about the sexist cause Rocky does not have a problem with the sex, however, he does have a race problem. (Not sure why though)
> ...


I have never noticed him do it with children. Does not matter, man or woman, I have found out Rocky does not like the following things but it is not all the time, just some people:

He has serious issues with bald men. He does not like some hispanic people (DH's sister is married to a hispanic man and he does not have issues with her DH), He is selective about african americans also, but not all of them and I have seen anything that would be considered a trigger, he has issues with just about anyone that wears a baseball cap. I am sure there are others I am missing but those are the most common ones.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: leigh_e_cRocky doesn't have an issue between men and women. I don't know why but he does have an issue with certain races, and it is only certain people. Not sure what his trigger is on who he does or does not like.
> ______________
> 
> My Dexter barks like crazy when a person of asian/pakistani walks near me or Alan...not so much the kids but def the adults..and it matters not whether male/female. And we live in a very multicultural town close to Manchester so its going to be an issue thats going to have to be worked on with him.


It could be an issue that he doesn't encounter them often. I don't know.


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

It could be an issue that he doesn't encounter them often. I don't know. 

He see's people of all ethnics backgrounds living where I do every walk he goes out on as its a very high multi-cultural society but Ive been told today that asians/pakistani etc dont like dogs...something to do with their religion...Im not too sure and am going to check that out. They may be giving off a scent of not liking dogs which Dexter picks up on?...I dont know either.lol..

xx


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I would be interested in what you find out about that Leigh. Not sure how true it is, there is an asian family on our street that has two dogs. Rocky really does not like their dogs and I am not sure why.

We live outside of town but we do take him to places where he encounters people of different races. Like I said it is not an issue with all of them, just certain ones. I have often wondered if it is something along the lines (for example) that they smoke pot and he doesnt like the scent.

It would be cool if you could read a dogs mind but unfortunately you cant.


----------

